# Youtube not working on any of the browsers on Windows 8.1 Pro



## sekhar1989 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi

Youtube not working on any of the browsers on Windows 8.1 Pro. The flash is an updated one. Other video sites are working but not Youtube. Did Cache and cookies deletion. But no use. UI of Youtube is not loading properly (I have attached a screenshot of it)...Please help me fixing this

Thank you
Chandrasekhar


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Does this only happen with YouTube?

What country are you located in?


----------



## sekhar1989 (Feb 17, 2016)

Yes sir....It happens only with Youtube videos...all other sites with videos are playing properly...i am located in India.. please help fixing this


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does this happen on similar PCs in the same network?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

this looks like the page has not fully loaded. Please test your internet speed at Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------

